# Read-only file , not written: use ! to override .



## Andrei (Nov 15, 2020)

I use wmware for install FreeBSD via SHELL I can't write  anything . I've tried to correct file .cshrc and faced trouble then I've seen this article http://www.freebsd.ch/doc/en/articles/solid-state/ro-fs.html and used the  commands like  


```
mount 
/dev/iso9660/12_2_RELEASE_AMD64_CD on / (cd9660, local , read-only)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local , multilabel)
tmpfs on /var (impfs, local)
tmpfs on /tmp (tmppfs, local)
```

`mount -u -o rw /`
`mount -u -o rw /dev/iso9660/12_2_RELEASE_AMD64_CD on / (cd9660, local , read-only)`

But after enter  the above command I can't solve this problem and also I've noticed I don't have an util  mcedit .


```
uname -a 
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE  r366954 GENERIC amd64[/code

I'm sorry and help me . Thank .
```


----------



## tingo (Nov 15, 2020)

It seems that you somehow has managed to use an ISO filesystem / image as your root filesystem. Well, that's not going to work, as the ISO filesystem is read only per default; you can't write to it.
Normally you install from an ISO install image to a (empty) root filesystem. I suggest you go back and read the install instructions more carefully. It seems you have made an error somewhere.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

You booted from the CD/DVD, not your harddisk. DVD or CD's are read-only.


----------

